
Deep Learning and Serverless Computing - jremmons
http://blog.johnemmons.com/post/awslambdaface/
======
sputknick
If the author sees this: I'd be interested in a more generalized example of
using lambda instead of ec2. What kind of savings do you generally get, and
for what level of effort?

~~~
jremmons
The cost savings are not the main advantage of AWS Lambda compared to EC2 (AWS
recently announced EC2 will bill on a per second basis and a minimum of 1
minute). Instead, I'd argue that the programming interface, managed
operations, and scalability are what makes it a better tool for these types of
tasks! I'm looking into running other more general computations on Lambda
right now as part of my PhD! (stay tuned for more soon). Until then, check out
ExCamera ([https://www.usenix.org/conference/nsdi17/technical-
sessions/...](https://www.usenix.org/conference/nsdi17/technical-
sessions/presentation/fouladi)) and PyWren
([https://github.com/pywren/pywren](https://github.com/pywren/pywren)).

~~~
sputknick
Awesome, thanks for the insight! Good luck on your PhD.

------
otp124
Impressive job for a six hour video!

> In total, the face recognition and montage creation took less than 5 minutes
> and cost about $8!

